# 5th Wheel Campers Good brand or bad



## PaPaShoes (Jun 13, 2011)

We are trying to decide which brand of a used 5th wheel to buy.  We are looking at a 2001 Excel & a 2002 Laredo.  Are there brands to watch out and not buy?


----------



## Steve H (Jun 14, 2011)

RE: 5th Wheel Campers Good brand or bad



IMHO there is not any particular "brand" to stay away from but generally speaking, with RV's, you seem to get what you pay for. All brands from top-of-the-line to entry-level have issues at one time or another. Some models of one particular brand may have more issues than other models made by the same manufacturer. It is prudent shopping and luck of the draw!

Decide on a budget, then pick a floorplan that best suits your needs. Like you are doing, research what you can. I would suggest trying brand specific forums if they exist. You will get first hand knowledge from experienced owners. Excelhas one not sure about Laredo. I think both of those are reasonable options. We researched for a year before purchasing a Heartland. We are very happy with both the product and the company. They have a forum.

You can find really nice used rigs and save some money over buying new. Be very prudent in doing so. Our first 5th wheel was used. It was a reasonable price and taught us a lot about RVing. Being new to the sport, we did not noticed it had a roof leak and apparently had it for several years. Although there were no visible signs in the rig, we finally did discover the slide roof and walls had rotted severely. $7000+ to fix a $14,000 rig. Perhaps if I had been more knowledgable at the time or paid for a professional inspection, I could have avoided that episode!

Anyway, Best Wishes in your quest!


----------



## Kirk (Jun 14, 2011)

Re: 5th Wheel Campers Good brand or bad

Hitch hiker, MobileSuites, New Horizons, all very good.


----------

